# Wood Ducks done right



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

2-ducks,2-hearts,2-gizzards cleaned-pic 1
Add Orange or Apple slices and Onion
Add strips of bacon
Pour in melted Butter,salt&pepper to taste
40-45 min. @ 425 degrees

Its whats for dinner and its ON FIRE!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks tasty came home from work today and my son found a wood duck that had been hit with one pellet . There's a large pond next to my property I assume they lost one while hunting .


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG! That's what I'm talking about...thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

